# Asurmen incomming this friday



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhamm...il&utm_term=0_781f7c7929-8b3adcab59-110887141

On sale this friday from 1pm. 

30? Now thats far cheaper than the last couple first editions. Must be a fairly tiny read to not cost more.


Edit: 
I stand corrected. Noticed the amazon preorder page for the standard hardback version.
http://www.amazon.com/Asurmen-Hand-Asuryan-Phoenix-Lords/dp/1849708975

Which cites 384 pages! Now thats a lot more encouraging!


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

That seems encouraging (from a business point of view). Now the novel needs to be good of course.

Edit: Nevermind, it's 224 pages.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems pretty cool. The Eldar being one of the oldest races along with the neurons always promote great lore possibilities.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Lucian's link contains The Unforgiven: 



I wasn't aware this had been announced, but I don't usually see this stuff as soon as most of you. I don't see it listed at BL.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Page count: www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2117570&postcount=18


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, had forgotten that thread. Just sent off a mail to Black Library to make certain on it. Ill post when I have a definite answer from them.

Edit: Blah, the 224 pages is true, had a confirmation from Black Library.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL people want to pay money for a gav Thorpe book. 
In the words of C3PO: We're Doomed.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Its up for order now 30 mins early


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Will pass on this one, not in a rush for such a small book. It will be ebooked soon enough.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Pass. These new First Editions aren't worth the cost. I'll get the regular version.


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A real shame that they decided to move away from the premium format of the first two First Editions and start doing this "exclusive dust jacket w/ three pictures" shit.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Emailed black library asking about the shipping on this book,site says shipping from the 26th, so wanted to know if it was a mistake, turns out its not!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Asurmen is now up for general release. Seems it was only LE exclusive for a year!
Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Asurmen: Hand of Asuryan (eBook)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Asurmen is now up for general release. Seems it was only LE exclusive for a year!
> Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Asurmen: Hand of Asuryan (eBook)


Which, apart from the length of the "novel", is the exact reason I did NOT buy the LE version. The paperback is sitting on my To Read Bookcase right now and it only cost me £8.99 rather than £25.


LotN


----------

